# Dahon Kinetix 74mm hub - servicing?



## Blue Hills (29 Aug 2013)

Like this

https://sslrelay.com/s75353868.onea...h+20H+SILVER+=28DAHKINCOMPFRONTHUB7420HSIL=29

sorry about the long link.

Anyone ever serviced one/taken one apart?

Is it even servicable at all?


----------



## Little My (8 Sep 2013)

My boyfriend serviced the bog standard front hub on my Dahon D7. Not sure about the kinetix one though they're probably similar. He just took it apart (his dad is into bikes so he has lots of bicycle tools), cleaned it, whacked a lot of grease in, put it back together and voila! It was too much of a fuff either, about 10 minute job at the most and the hub works like new.
It's the second time he serviced it for me, he stripped the bike and cleaned both hubs, bb and headset when I first got the bike 3 years ago.


----------



## Brommyboy (10 Sep 2013)

A front hub axil consists of a cone at each end with a lock nut, and inside is a set of ball bearings which run against the hub race. First, only undo the left hand one - that on the right is usually locked against the thread end and should remain so. The real skill is to refit the cone and tighten the lock nut, LEAVING a small amount of play at the rim. This can be tested when the wheel is refitted. Over tightening will not only increase friction but also gradually destroy the ball bearings and ball race.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Sep 2013)

ah Brommyboy thanks for your reply, but this hub is I think maybe slightly different.

I have serviced Shimano hubs before - no problems.

Many Dahon things are.

It's possible that a foreign bike shop did something odd to it but at the moment a bit on the outside just pops off.

Anyone actually serviced this hub/taken it apart?


----------



## moreginger (18 Jan 2016)

I'm facing the same problem as my Kinetix hub (on a Tern Verge Duo) has a wobble. Did you ever manage to get it open?


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Jan 2016)

I am assuming that the cartridge bearings have gone. They can be a pig to get out/reinsert. a machine shop made a punch for me.in truth i fear that the best servicing system for many dahons is to gently lift the bike in the air and then gently ever so gently slide a proper bike underneath.sorry, a bit jaundiced.


----------



## moreginger (18 Jan 2016)

Thanks for reply. Ah OK so it does have caps, got those off. Broke out the drift set (coming in handy lately, that), and bashed out the bearings. Yay! Measured bearings at 16x6x5mm with calipers (ODxIDxW), lo and behold I'm finding it hard to source that part 

Oh I see, it does have a code on it (R42RS). Doh should have looked closer.

lol at servicing system  I think I'm beginning to see what you mean!


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Jan 2016)

Sorry if i was a tad negative, but my dahon speed pro (and to a lesser extent my 'dale silkwarrior (both fun bikes when working) have made me appreciate simple bike technology - you know, ball bearings, that sort of stuff, if it was good enuff for the nazi war machine it will probably serve me.On a more practical note, are you in london, particularly SE? If so, i can suggest somewhere.


----------



## moreginger (18 Jan 2016)

No, not in London, thanks for the tip. I found some easily once I started using the part code. It's an imperial-sized part, so the metric measurements I used weren't quite right, hence finding it initially difficult.
I certainly know what you mean about simple, serviceable technology. If anything ever goes wrong with the hub gear auto change freewheel brake assembly on the back wheel I think it might be time to do the whole bike switcheroo


----------

